# honda ?? won't start



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

went out to fire my 500 honda rubican (2004) up and it turned over slow.then it just started making a clicking noise when i hit the starter.
i cleaned the battery cables at the post and at the starter.still just clicks when i hit the start button.
i then pulled the battery and took it up to Napa auto and had them check it. it was new last year . the gage said it was fine.the guy got a different meter tried it again and it was good.
now i don't know what to look for.
what else can i check


ran fine all summer and through deer season


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Put that battery on a charger. Mine AC used to do the same thing.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

i put it on the charger overnight and all it does is make a clicking sound when you hit start button.even tried jumping with cables to my pick up truck


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

Check all the connections make sure wireing is tight, sounds like a loose or bad ground. Could also be the starter is hung up. Have you tried to start it with the pull rope?


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## davi5982 (Mar 8, 2010)

Try the pull rope.


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

woodie slayer said:


> i put it on the charger overnight and all it does is make a clicking sound when you hit start button.even tried jumping with cables to my pick up truck


Starter selinoid. Follow the red cable from the battery to it. It has two posts on it where the battery cables connect. turn the key on, make sure the machine is in neutral, take two screwdrivers and cross them from one post to the other (touch the two together while each one is on a post) It may spark alittle. Only touch them briefly, the starter should roll over. If it rolls over, it's a bad selinoid, (very common problem) if it doesn't roll over, it's starter in most cases. Hope this helps you out.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

mine the starter brushes were stuck and did not have spring tension on them ..cleaned things up and now works fine


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

Sometimes the starter pinion gear gets hung up on the fly wheel and doesn't retract. Usually caused by a weak throw out spring. Try leaving it in gear and rock your ruby back and forth. This will release your starter away from the fly wheel and allow it to start normally. If not, you will have to pull the starter and bench test it. Not a difficult job. Good luck!


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Before they load tested your battery did they fully charge it?


----------

